# Datenbankverbindung herstellen



## brabbit14 (6. Feb 2014)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin Java Anfänger und möchte nun mit einer Klasse, die ich über die Konsole (cmd) anspreche die Daten meiner erstelle Datenbank anzeigen lassen.

Mein Code sieht folgendermaßen aus:

_package database_norm;

public class person_connect {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		String url = "jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://192.168.2.59/database_norm;instance=SQLEXPRESS";
		String username = "sa";
		String password = "ose";


		try {
		    Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");
		    conn = DriverManager.getConnection (url, username,password);
		    System.out.println ("Connection successful");     
		} catch (Exception e) {
		    System.err.println ("Cannot connect to database server");
		    e.printStackTrace();
		}


	}

}_

*In der Console erscheint folgender Fehler:*

_Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	conn cannot be resolved to a variable
	DriverManager cannot be resolved

	at database_norm.person_connect.main(person_connect.java:14)_

######

Ich habe schon alles probiert, aber der Fehler bleibt bestehen (siehe Screenshot)
Könnte mir bitte jemand da weiterhelfen?

Gruß rabbti14


----------



## turtle (6. Feb 2014)

*Connection *conn = DriverManager.getConnection (url, username,password);

Vielleicht auch mal mehr in einem Tutorial lesen?


----------



## brabbit14 (6. Feb 2014)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> *Connection *conn = DriverManager.getConnection (url, username,password);
> 
> Vielleicht auch mal mehr in einem Tutorial lesen?



Ja, funktioniert danach aber weiterhin nicht:


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at database_norm.person_connect.main(person_connect.java:15)
```

Wie kann ich die jdbc jar mit einbinden, und wo muss diese liegen?


----------



## brabbit14 (6. Feb 2014)

Bitte helfen, wie die jdbc eingebunden werden muss.. Ich komme nicht weiter :-D


----------



## brabbit14 (6. Feb 2014)

Bekomm nun ach kurzem Warten einen Fehler in der Console:

java.sql.SQLException: Unable to get information from SQL Server:


----------



## turtle (6. Feb 2014)

> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver


Ist wohl eindeutig, oder?

Du musst die Treiber-JAR in den *Classpath *aufnehmen. 

Für MSQL-Server heisst die JAR ungefähr jtds-1.2.2.jar, oder so ähnlich.

In Eclipse kannst du eine "externe JAR Library" dem Build-Path hinzufügen und gut ist.

 Bei Start von der Kommandozeile kannst du den Classpath beim Aufruf angeben:

```
java -cp <Pfad zur Treiber.jar> <DeinProgramm>
```


----------



## brabbit14 (6. Feb 2014)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> Ist wohl eindeutig, oder?
> 
> Du musst die Treiber-JAR in den *Classpath *aufnehmen.
> 
> ...



Wenn es eindeutig wäre, hätte ich wohl kein Foreneintrag erstellt?!:bloed:


----------

